# Bitterlace Beauty the worst customer service EVER ! never order from her nightmare



## Barbie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

This is literally the second time I have had a problem ordering from bitterlace beauty.com first time she sent me botched messed up half out of the compact highlighters that were clumpy and damaged looking and were never replaced by her by the way.So The mermaid collection arrives great right ? wrong lol I ordered 4 highlighters and 4 compacts she never sent two of the compacts that I ordered they were missing from my order idk if someone else got free compacts or what but I cant even tell you how irritated I'am by this I spent over 104 dollars on her highlighters and I only bought 4 of them and your  telling me she cant even give me compacts that I paid for in full ? scam website total scam I spend a ridiculous amount of money there in the past as well and the woman does not care she refuses to even give me replacements or my own paid for compacts without proof / pics .Like um what lol I'am not lying about your product being $h*T you never even packaged the order correctly to begin with lol it was her fault not mine how is it that I need to contact her another 3 times and do all the work here and send her pics to prove I didnt lie about her not giving me something I paid for like wth is wrong with people. on top of that I literally waited for these these were pre order items it took months for her not to package my order correctly and steal my money 2 compacts never got em dont have em she took my money though thats BS.I will never order from her again send her some damn pictures of my order uh no you send me my damn compacts how about dat cash me outside.

On top of that I was planning on ordering more of her mermaid dreams collection its a good thing I didnt because who knows what would of went wrong with the next order.I have never in my life paid for something and not recieved the item and was told oh send me a pic or it didnt happen this $h%t would not happen at Neiman Marcus.I swear worst customer service ever.She does not know how to run a business this wouldnt be the first time she ruined a collection / order.


----------

